# Ultegra wheels vs. Mavic Equipe wheels



## mikagsd (Mar 22, 2008)

I am looking at the 2009 Specialized Roubaix Expert model. Currently I ride on Mavic Ksyrium Equipe wheels which I absolutely love. No problems whatsoever, I know they are not top of the line but it has been a great set for me. 

I am still a novice at the road biking thing but am curious if someone could point out to me what differences I would notice keeping the Ultegra wheelset on this Roubaix? Basically comparing the two wheelsets to each other. Thank you in advance!


----------



## JulesYK (Jul 2, 2007)

*Shimano Wheels Underrated*

I have seen, but not ridden, the Ultegra wheels. I have ridden the second generation Drua-Ace wheels (the 7800s) a lot, and they are still the best wheels I've used despite some high-end Mavic wheels I have on my bikes currently. My recollection is that most/all Shimano wheels are hand-built, but that the Dura-Ace wheels are built by Shimano's best wheelbuilders (no surprise). But if the Ultegra wheels differ mainly due to finish and who builds them, they should still be great wheels and preferable to the Equipes. My Dura-Ace wheels were not light but rolled great and were very durable.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

The Ultegra wheels are more in line with the Mavic Ksyriums. they are on par with the Ksyrium SLs i believe, so it is a higher level wheel. That may make them on par with higher level wheels than you currently have, but in the end, it's about which ones you will like the best. Try them and out and go from there. It you still like the Equipes better, stick with them. I won't say that you will like the Ultegras more because a higher end wheel doesn't necessarily mean a better wheel for you. Still the Ultegras are darn good wheels.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

I have the Ultegra wheels, traded up from the Shimano RS 10's when I got my bike. The Ultegra wheels are great, a little heavy, but they are very true. The RS 10's made a little noise, the Ultegra's don't.


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

If you are talking the new 6700 wheels...they are tubeless as well. I've not had a chance to ride them however I've put a fair number of miles on 7850 Sl Tubeless and really love the ride. If the 6700's are anywhere close to the 7850's they will be incredible wheels.


----------

